# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Χίου [Historic photos of Chios]

## moutsokwstas

5.jpg
πιθανοτατα θα θελαμε ολοι μας στη φωτογραφια να υπαρχει και καποιο πλοιο της γραμμης πειραια-χιου-μυτιληνης. το λιμανι ειναι αυτο της χιου, τραβηγμενο απο το καταστρωμα του σαπφω, το καλοκαιρι του 1996. ο ηλιος μολις εχει ανατειλλει γι αυτο και αυτο το φως στη φωτο. στη φωτο στη δεξια μερια ειναι το σημειο οπου εχουν γινει οι προσκρουσεις πλοιων της γραμμης μην αναφερω ποια ειναι, αν και το ακριβες-ακριβες σημειο δεν φαινεται στη φωτο. παντως ειναι λιγο πιο δεξια απο την καλυψη της φωτογραφιας.

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg
καλοκαιρι του 1996 κατα τον αποπλου του σαπφω απο το λιμανι της χιου με προορισμο τη μυτιληνη. βλεπουμε στη φωτογραφια το νοτιο μερος του λιμανιου. στο βαθος διακρινονται δυο σκαφη-το καπεταν σταματης το ενα το μεγαλο, αν θυμαμαι καλα-που ειναι δρομολογημενα στη γραμμη χιος-τσεσμε. το μεγαλο κτιριο αριστερα, ειναι το ξενοδοχειο του χανδρη.

----------


## esperos

Το  μικρό  σκάφος  πρέπει  να  είναι  το  ΨΑΡΑ  καθώς  επίσης  διακρίνω  δίπλα  στον  κόκκινο  βαρκαλά  το  θρυλικό  ΡΟΥΧΟΥΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I do not believe that any regular passenger ship ever stopped in the beautiful port of *Emporios* of the island of *Chios* but here two postcards and one photograph of this wonderful paradise.

Emporios is the natural port of *Pyrgi* on trh SE side of the island. The Pyrgousioi are very proud of that part of the island

First a general view in a postcard of 1937

Chios Emporios 2.jpg

And then a view in 1937 and another in 2008 side-by-side

Chios, Emporios 1937.jpg

Chios Emporios 2008.jpg

Is it my impression or was Emporios/"Empori&#243;" much more verdant 60 years ago?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I think it is time to start a new subject on *Chios* and maybe bring also the photos of Emporios here.

In this 1961 we see the port of _Chios

_Chios 1961.jpg

_Volissos_ in 1961

Volissos 1961.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Chios in 1963..   The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Chios 1963.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Chios in 1961..   The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Chios.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Τρεις διαφορετικές απόψεις του λιμανιού της Χίου πριν από 11 χρόνια! Οι φωτογραφίες είναι πάνω από το Μυτιλήνη!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading a number of color photographs. Most of them are from Greek tourist guides for foreigners.

Here is one from the early 1990s showing *Chios*

Chios.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το λιμάνι της Χίου στον 19ο αιώνα: 


Chios002.jpg

Αφιερωμένο στο DimitrisT για τις ανταποκρίσεις από το όμορφο μας νησί. Εξάλλου η καρτ ποστάλ είναι από τη γειτονιά του. Κάντε σύγκριση:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...6&d=1243531205

----------


## gtogias

Το Ελευθερία μαζί με άλλα πλοία σημαιοστολισμένα στην προκυμαία του λιμανιού της Χίου τη δεκαετία του 1920:

Chios001.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Γιατί άραγε να είναι σημαιοστολισμένα; κάποια τοπική γιορτή μήπως; 

Το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ είναι πιθανότατα αυτό εδώ.

----------


## gtogias

> Το ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ είναι πιθανότατα αυτό εδώ.


Το είδα το θέμα και προβληματίστηκα που να ανεβάσω τη φωτογραφία. Έχουν όμως αρκετές διαφορές τα δύο πλοία, αν και δεν το είδα σε φωτογραφία με αυτο το όνομα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το είδα το θέμα και προβληματίστηκα που να ανεβάσω τη φωτογραφία. Έχουν όμως αρκετές διαφορές τα δύο πλοία, αν και δεν το είδα σε φωτογραφία με αυτο το όνομα.


I have no doubt this is the *Eleftheria*, later *Samos*!!! I hope you and Ellinis will agree to upload it also here
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=60339&page=2

----------


## gtogias

> I have no doubt this is the *Eleftheria*, later *Samos*!!! I hope you and Ellinis will agree to upload it also here
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=60339&page=2


Αν είναι βέβαιο ότι είναι το μετέπειτα Σάμος, ευχαρίστως το ανεβάζω τώρα κιόλας στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Chios early 1990s

Chios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Rare photo of Chios harbor just after the liberation of 1912.


Chios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραια φωτογραφια της Χιου επι Τουρκικης κατοχης

Chios0.jpg

Μια φωτογραφια της Χιου γυρω στο 1920
A photograph of Chios around 1920

Chios1.jpg

Και εδω δυο φωτογραφιες, μαλλον απο το 1936, με πρωταγωνιστες δυο εξαιρετα μεσοπλεμικα πλοια... 

And here two photos, probably from 1936, with two exceptional interwar ships as protagonists

Στην πρωτη (Νο 18 ) βλεπουμε στο λιμανι της Χιου το περιφημο *Νικολαος Τογιας* (ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ikolaos+togias). (Σημειωση; Ναι, το πλοιο αυτο αλλαξε ονομα το 1933 και εγινε *Κεφαλληνια*, αλλα η φωτογραφια μπορει να τυπωθηκε αργοτερα)

Στην δευτερη (Νο 21) ενα αγαπητο  επιβατηγο του μεσοπολεμου, το *Φριντων* (ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=frinton), μπαινει στο λιμανι...

In the first photo (No 18 ) we see the renown *Nikolaos Togias* (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ikolaos+togias) at the port of Chios. In the second (No 21), we see a beloved coastal passenger ship of the interwar era, the *Frinton* (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=frinton), entering the harbor.

Chios5.jpg

Chios2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ιστορικες φωτογραφιες των *Καρδαμυλων*. 

Kardamyla Chios.jpg

Kardamyla Chiou.jpg

Τα Καρδαμυλα ειχαν συγκοινωνια με τον Πειραια πριν τον πολεμο. Ιδου ενα δρομολογιο του *Χρυσαλλις* της 15ης Ιουνιου 1928

19280615 Kardamyla,jpg.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Πάμε να δούμε τι γινόταν στη γραμμή από Πειραιά για Χίο το μακρυνό 1967. Στη γραμμή υπήρχαν το ¶δωνις φρέσκο φρέσκο, τα Ιταλιάνικα του Νομικού και οι Αδελφοί Τυπάλδου με το Κρήτη.

'Ολα αυτά από την εφημερίδα "Η Πρωία" της Χίου και το ψηφιοποιημένο υλικό της βιβλιοθήκης Κοραής της Χίου

1967 01 10 Πρωία σελ 2.jpg

1967 01 10 Πρωία σελ 3a.jpg

1967 01 10 Πρωία σελ 3b.jpg

Χειμώνας βέβαια και όλα καλά αλλά ήδη υπήρχαν σχόλια για την κακή σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά:

1967 01 10 Πρωία σελ 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μπραβο για την ανακαλυψη!!!

----------


## gtogias

Μέσα δεκαετίας του 1950 και τη γραμμή προς Πειραιά εξυπηρετούν η Ατμπλοϊα Ιωάννη Τόγια με το Κυκλάδες, οι αδελφοί Τυπάλδου με το Ηλιούπολις και βέβαια το πλοίο επανάσταση για την εποχή του, ο Κανάρης του Νομικού.

Εντύπωση βέβαια κάνει η ταχύτητα του Κυκλάδες, μεγαλύτερη από αυτή των σημερινών πλοίων της γραμμής (εκτός βέβαια του Νήσος Χίος).

Τη δε "άγονη" γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Σάμος-Ρόδος και Κω ο γνωστός(?) Παναγιώτης.

'Ολα αυτά από την εφημερίδα "Η Πρωία" της Χίου και το ψηφιοποιημένο υλικό της βιβλιοθήκης Κοραής της Χίου:

1955 01 08 Πρωία σελ 2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χιος 1960

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Chios 1960s.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Και εδω δυο φωτογραφιες, μαλλον απο το 1936, με πρωταγωνιστες δυο εξαιρετα μεσοπλεμικα πλοια... 
> 
> Στην πρωτη (Νο 18 ) βλεπουμε στο λιμανι της Χιου το περιφημο *Νικολαος Τογιας* (ιδε http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ikolaos+togias). (Σημειωση; Ναι, το πλοιο αυτο αλλαξε ονομα το 1933 και εγινε *Κεφαλληνια*, αλλα η φωτογραφια μπορει να τυπωθηκε αργοτερα)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57150


Mιας και ξανάπεσε το μάτι μου σε αυτό το θέμα, να σημειώσω οτι το πλοίο που φαίνεται στη Μυτιλήνη του '36 είναι το ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ του Τόγια. Ξεχωρίζει και από τα 2 φουγάρα που είχε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλια καρτ ποσταλ της Χιου απο την συλλογη μου

Chios.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Παλια καρτ ποσταλ της Χιου απο την συλλογη μου
> 
> Chios.jpg


_Ομορφη καρτποσταλ φιλε Nicholas αν ομως ο καλλιτεχνης εβγαζε ολοκληρο το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ ισως η εικονα να ηταν ομορφοτερη!!! _

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Ομορφη καρτποσταλ φιλε Nicholas αν ομως ο καλλιτεχνης εβγαζε ολοκληρο το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΑΔΩΝΙΣ ισως η εικονα να ηταν ομορφοτερη!!! _


Αφου το ζητησε ο φιλος _T.S.S. APOLLON_, ιδου και η αδελφη φωτογραφια/καρτ ποσταλ που δειχνει το υπολοιπο πλοιο *ΑΔΩΝΙΣ* στην Χιο!

Chios.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το ομορφο Αδωνις!!! Υπεροχη καρτποσταλ! Ευχαριστω φιλε Nicholas

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια που περασαν απο τα ελληνικα νερα.Ευχαριστουμε nicholas peppas

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μέσα δεκαετίας του 1950 
> ..............
> 
> Τη δε "άγονη" γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Μυτιλήνη-Χίος-Σάμος-Ρόδος και Κω ο γνωστός(?) *Παναγιώτης*.  Ολα αυτά από την εφημερίδα "Η Πρωία" της Χίου και το ψηφιοποιημένο υλικό της βιβλιοθήκης Κοραής της Χίου:



*Π/κ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ*

Ο φιλος _gtogias_ ανεβασε τον Ιουλιο 2010 πολλες ανακοινωσεις απο την εφημεριδα Πρωια της Χιου μια απο τις οποιες παρουσιαζε το πετρελαιοκινητο *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ

*PAnagiotis.jpg

Ιδου τωρα και καποια νεα για αυτο το πλοιο.  Πρωτα στις 11 Δεκεμβριου 1956

19561211 PAnagiotis.jpg

Και μετα στις 2 Μαρτιου 1957. Διερωτωμαι αν ο πλοιαρχος Δημακης ηταν της γνωστης ναυτικης οικογενειας Δημακη της Μυτιληνης

19570302 PAnagioths.jpg

Ατυχο το κακομοιρο...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αποψις του λιμανιου της Χιου, το πλοιο ειναι   το  ΕΓ/ΟΓ Αδωνις του Καβουνιδη_ 
O203.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ Haviaras_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια που ηρθαν ποτε στην ελλαδα παρουσιασμενο απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετική η φωτογραφία, εξαιρετικό και το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ.

----------


## idrohoos

καρτποστάλ- photo Haviaras-chios.

ΧΙΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> καρτποστάλ- photo Haviaras-chios.
> 
> ΧΙΟΣ.jpg


_Στην ομορφη καρτποσταλ που μας χαρισε ο φιλος idrohoos επανω δεξια βλεπουμε το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ του Κ. Ευθυμιαδη_

----------


## sylver23

Στα αριστερά το μοναστήρι της Μυρτιδιώτισσας (Μερσινίδι)στο Βροντάδο και κάτω τον Αφανή ναύτη που βρίσκεται στον παραλιακό προς Βροντάδο και τον όρμο του Λω

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα αριστερά το μοναστήρι της Μυρτιδιώτισσας (Μερσινίδι)στο Βροντάδο και κάτω τον Αφανή ναύτη που βρίσκεται στον παραλιακό προς Βροντάδο και τον όρμο του Λω


Καλά,εκεί που είναι ο Αφανής το έχουν μπαζώσει εδώ κ χρόνια.Όπως λένε έχει γίνει πεζοναύτης!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xίος .jpg Λιμάνι της Χίου κάπου στα 1978-79 κ με το ΑΜΒΑSADOR να σαλπάρει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Chios in 1963..   The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31114


To πρυμνοδετημένο επιβατικάκι ήταν το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ που έκανε Χίο-Αιγνούσσα (Οινούσσες). Εγώ το πρόλαβα μεταξύ 1965-68 κ αντικαταστάθηκε από το ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ της Τ.Ε.Ο.
Αναζητούνται στοιχεία κ η τύχη του. Δείχνει μετασκευή από καϊκι.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Β.Χ. αναρωτιέμαι αν το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ που πρόλαβες εχει σχέση με ένα προπολεμικό σκάφος που δρούσε στη Χίο με το ίδιο όνομα και με εξίσου μικρές διαστάσεις.
Για το προπολεμικό ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ έγινε μια κουβέντα πρόσφατα εδώ μιας και εικονίζεται στο λιμάνι της Χίου να μεταφέρει Γερμανούς στρατιώτες.
Ανεβάζω και μια προπολεμική φωτογραφία του ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ που είχε δημοσιευτεί κάποτε στον Εφοπλιστή.

ss1.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Οχι φίλε Ellinis,καμία σχέση.

----------


## τοξοτης

Διάφορες παλιές καρτ ποστάλ της Χίου

Chios_1913-2.jpg
Καρτ-ποστάλ της Χίου στη διάρκεια των Βαλκανικών Πολέμων.

CHIOS_card-2.jpg
CHIOS postcard_2-2.jpg
Το λιμάνι της Χίου μετά την απελευθέρωσή της από τον τουρκικό ζυγό.

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1912.html

----------


## Ellinis

Χίος με ένα γερμανικό φορτηγό πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμανι και μια ακτοφυλακιδά; σε πρώτο πλάνο. Aπό το ebay.

1958.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χίος με ένα γερμανικό φορτηγό πλαγιοδετημένο στο λιμανι και μια ακτοφυλακιδά; σε πρώτο πλάνο. Aπό το ebay.
> 
> 1958.jpg


 Tι κελρπούρι είναι αυτό;;
Δεν είναι ακτοφυλακίδα αλλά αεροναυαγοσωστικό τύπου ΑVR 63 ft (Αviation Rescue) ένα από τα 5 του τύπου που παραλάβαμε στα 1955-56.
Τα επιχειρούσε το τότε ΒΝ γιά λογαριασμό της Αεροπορίας.Eδώ το ΚΑΡΝΑΒΙΑΣ 707 (αργότερα P287). 
Πρόλαβα στη θητεία μου (1982) το ΑΔΑΜΙΔΗΣ στον ΝΚ βαμένο γκρι το οποίο διαλύθηκε στο Πέραμα δεκαετία 90.
Οι φωτό αυτών των πλοιαρίων είναι πολύ σπάνιες κ προσωπικά δεν έχω δει πολλές,ελληνικό μάλιστα πρώτη φορά βλέπω.

----------


## Ellinis

> To πρυμνοδετημένο επιβατικάκι ήταν το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ που έκανε Χίο-Αιγνούσσα (Οινούσσες). Εγώ το πρόλαβα μεταξύ 1965-68 κ αντικαταστάθηκε από το ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ της Τ.Ε.Ο.
> Αναζητούνται στοιχεία κ η τύχη του. Δείχνει μετασκευή από καϊκι.


Ένα σημερινό εύρημα από τους πάγκους στο Θησείο, μια κοντινή λήψη του ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ και αν βλέπω καλά είχε και το λατινικό 2 να ακολουθεί το όνομα του. Πιθανώς σε συνέχεια του προπολεμικού που είχα αναφέρει. Ο αριθμός νηολογίου 188 ίσως βοηθήσει στην εύρεση παραπάνω στοιχείων. 
Η φωτογραφία έχει σφραγίδα 1960. Για το πού είναι τραβηγμένη, ίσως ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ έχει άποψη.

Nautilos II - 21-2-60.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα σημερινό εύρημα από τους πάγκους στο Θησείο, μια κοντινή λήψη του ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ και αν βλέπω καλά είχε και το λατινικό 2 να ακολουθεί το όνομα του. Πιθανώς σε συνέχεια του προπολεμικού που είχα αναφέρει. Ο αριθμός νηολογίου 188 ίσως βοηθήσει στην εύρεση παραπάνω στοιχείων. 
> Η φωτογραφία έχει σφραγίδα 1960. Για το πού είναι τραβηγμένη, ίσως ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ έχει άποψη.
> 
> Nautilos II - 21-2-60.jpg


ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΙΙ γράφει.Λιμάνι Χίου αποκλείεται,μάλλον Οινούσσες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

πφχ.jpg Παλιές φωτογραφίες της Χίου fb

EΛΣΗ ή ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ κ ένα από τα ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ/ΚΑΡΑΪΣΚΑΚΗΣ στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Οι νεότεροι μπορούν να δουν πού έδεναν παλιά τα κλασικά ποστάλια.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραία φωτογραφία! Το πλοίο είναι ακόμη ως ΕΛΣΗ γιατί βλέπω το διαγώνιο σιρίτι του Ιωάννη Τόγια στο φουγάρο. Εξάλλου ως ΈΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ νομίζω οτι ταξίδεψε μόνο με λευκό σκαρί.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΒΠ ΥΔΡΑ Χίος         φωτο Χαβιάρας.jpgφωτο Χαβιάρας

Το ΒΠ ΥΔΡΑ με το ηρωικό τέλος,έξω από το λιμάνι της Χίου εν καιρώ ειρήνης.
Στο βάθος διακρίνονται δεμένα κάποια φορτηγά

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χίος λιμάνι               πφχ.jpg

Παλιά αεροφωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Χίου.Φαίνονται παροπλισμένα φορτηγά .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χίος λιμάνι.jpg
Παλιότερα παρόπλιζαν στο λιμάνι της Χίου φορτηγά χιακής πλοιοκτησίας.

----------


## Ellinis

> Χίος λιμάνι.jpg
> Παλιότερα παρόπλιζαν στο λιμάνι της Χίου φορτηγά χιακής πλοιοκτησίας.


H φωτογραφία πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε το 1950-52 γιατί βλέπουμε δεξιά το ΑΜΦΙΑΛΟΣ. Ενα σκαρί του 1922, νορβηγικής ναυπήγησης με diesel μηχανές πρύμα που το απέκτησε το 1950 ο Αθ. Καλλίνικος & Σια και που το πούλησε το 1952 σε Ιταλούς. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι οτι αυτό το σκαρί των 580 κοχ, ήταν ξύλινο και αυτό μάλλον λόγω έλλειψης άλλων πρώτων υλών.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H φωτογραφία πρέπει να τραβήχτηκε το 1950-52 γιατί βλέπουμε δεξιά το ΑΜΦΙΑΛΟΣ. Ενα σκαρί του 1922, νορβηγικής ναυπήγησης με diesel μηχανές πρύμα που το απέκτησε το 1950 ο Αθ. Καλλίνικος & Σια και που το πούλησε το 1952 σε Ιταλούς. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι οτι αυτό το σκαρί των 580 κοχ, ήταν ξύλινο και αυτό μάλλον λόγω έλλειψης άλλων πρώτων υλών.


Aυτό λίγο με μπερδεψε.Μου έκανε γιά C-1M  ( Kριός )   αλλά το είδα στις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Χίου βλέπουμε ξανά το μικρό ατμόπλοιο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ για το οποίο έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει στο ποστ #45. Μου φαίνεται οτι πρέπει να ήταν ξύλινη κατασκευή.
nautilos at chios.jpg

Πάντως δεν ήταν το μόνο ακτοπλοϊκό τοπικών πλόων στη Χίο μιας και το 1926 αναφέρεται και το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ που έκανε τη γραμμή Χίος-Καρδάμυλα προφανώς ελλείψη δρόμων.
Alexandros 26.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ με το λιμανάκι των Μεστών κάπου γύρω στη δεκαετία του '60.

mesta motorship2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καρτ ποστάλ με το λιμανάκι των Μεστών κάπου γύρω στη δεκαετία του '60.
> 
> mesta motorship2.jpg


Προσωπικά δεν θυμάμαι,δεν πρόλαβα τον Λιμένα Μεστών έτσι.Το μοτορσιπακι όμως ποιό να είναι;;
Ο Χαβιάρας θα έλεγα έχει ενδιαφέρουσα συλλογή αλλά λιγο προσοχή στις χρονολογίες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στον πλοηγό του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου Mediterranean Piilot Vo iV έκδοσης 1968 διαβάζουμε:

Ormiskos Mesta, a narrow inlet, is situated on the southern side of the afore-mentionend bight, and is entered about 4 miles north-eastward of Akra Mesta. The inlet is easily distinguished by an ancient watch tower standing on the western side of the entrance; dangerous sunken rocks lie on either side of the entrance, those on the the western side extending for as much as 2 cables northward of the western entrance point.
The head of the inlet, where there are a few houses and a small pier with depths of 13 feet (4m0) at its head, is slighty protected from northward, but the anchorage there is only suitable for small vessels with local knowledge. The vilage of Mesta is situated about 1 1/2 miles southward of the head of ormiskos Mesta.

Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε τη μικρή προβλήτα (small pier) που αναφερεται στο κείμενο του πιλότου και υπάρχει μέχρι σήμερα συτικά από το εκκλησάκι της Ζωοδόχου Πηγής (38° 17.2692' N 025° 55.8810' E) και τα λίγα σπίτια που αναφέρονται στο κείμενο. Επίσης στο βάθος βλ΄πουμε τη δυτική είσοδο (west entrance) που αναφέρει ο πιλότος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> The inlet is easily distinguished by an ancient watch tower standing on the western side of the entrance;


Είναι βίγλα από τις πολλές που υπάρχουν στο Αιγαίο,οι αρχαίες φρυκτωρίες,ένα είδος παρατηρητηρίου.Με φωτιά μετέδιδαν μηνύματα κ τουλάχιστον αυτές στην Χίο χτίστηκαν τον μεσαίωνα γιά τους πειρατές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> .Το μοτορσιπακι όμως ποιό να είναι;;


 Πληροφορίες από παλιό κάτοικο των Μεστών λένε ότι ήταν το πρώτο καραβάκι του Καλλιμασιά.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία από έναν ταρσανά της Χίου με ένα καΐκι του Λιμενικού!... και στο φόντο ένα καραβάκι που μου θυμίζει τα "σαλαμινιώτικα"...

ΛΣ 16.jpg
πηγή

----------


## npapad

> Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία από έναν ταρσανά της Χίου με ένα καΐκι του Λιμενικού!... και στο φόντο ένα καραβάκι που μου θυμίζει τα "σαλαμινιώτικα"...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196339
> πηγή


Φίλε Άρη είναι το *ΑΙΓΙΝΑ* (μάλλον σαν ΠΥΘΑΓΟΡΑΣ) και μάλλον βρίσκεται εκεί για κάποιου είδους συντήρηση/επισκευή.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νεκτάριε!
Την παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ την είχα για χρόνια χωρίς να ξέρω τι σόι πλοίο είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε δεμένο - μάλλον προπολεμικά - στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
chios ship 37.jpg chios unkn.jpg

Τελικά σήμερα ανακάλυψα οτι ήταν η υπο βρετανική σημαία θαλαμηγός LADY MAY ιδιοκτησίας "λεβαντίνων" της Σμύρνης.
Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1929 στα Philip & Sons της Αγγλίας και το έχουμε μάλιστα ξαναδεί εδώ στο Μικρολίμανο.
'Αλλες δυο φωτογραφίες του, μαζί με στοιχεία για τις θαλαμηγούς των ιδιοκτητών της υπάρχουν εδώ.
Ενώ όπως βλέπουμε εδώ υπάρχει και ταξιδεύει ακόμη, κάπως "χτισμένο" μετά από μια ανακαίνιση που δέχτηκε το 1999.

----------


## npapad

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νεκτάριε!
> Την παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ την είχα για χρόνια χωρίς να ξέρω τι σόι πλοίο είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε δεμένο - μάλλον προπολεμικά - στο λιμάνι της Χίου.
> chios ship 37.jpg chios unkn.jpg
> 
> Τελικά σήμερα ανακάλυψα οτι ήταν η υπο βρετανική σημαία θαλαμηγός LADY MAY ιδιοκτησίας "λεβαντίνων" της Σμύρνης.
> Το σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1929 στα Philip & Sons της Αγγλίας και το έχουμε μάλιστα ξαναδεί εδώ στο Μικρολίμανο.
> 'Αλλες δυο φωτογραφίες του, μαζί με στοιχεία για τις θαλαμηγούς των ιδιοκτητών της υπάρχουν εδώ.
> Ενώ όπως βλέπουμε εδώ υπάρχει και ταξιδεύει ακόμη, κάπως "χτισμένο" μετά από μια ανακαίνιση που δέχτηκε το 1999.


H Philip and Son μας είναι γνωστή καθώς το ίδιο ναυπηγείο είχε φτιάξει και το υπέροχο *ΕΙΡΗΝΗ* των Χανίων. Για το ναυπηγείο υπάρχει και βιβλίο με τις κατασκευές του. Δείτε *εδώ*. Και περισσότερα για το ναυπηγείο *εδώ*.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=Ellinis;619515]Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία από έναν ταρσανά της Χίου με ένα καΐκι του Λιμενικού!... και στο φόντο ένα καραβάκι που μου θυμίζει τα "σαλαμινιώτικα"...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196339
πηγή[/QUOTΕ]
Είναι το καρνάγιο στον Άγ. Γιάννη Θόλο στα ΒΑ της Χΐου. Εγώ το καΐκι το θυμάμαι.Μην το γελάτε,αυτά  κ κάτι σιδηροκατασκευές τύπου ε/γ λάντζας ήταν τα "περιπολικά" του ΛΣ μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 70 οπότε άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται τα ταχύπλοα.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην ίδια ομάδα έχει ανέβει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το λιμανάκι στα Κεραμεία της Χίου, εκεί που υπήρχε εργοστάσιο παραγωγής τούβλων και κεραμιδιών όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ.
Το πλοίο ΚΡΗΤΗ που φαίνεται μου κίνησε την περιέργεια λόγω του παράξενου σουλουπιού. Ψάχνοντας βρήκα οτι είχε ξεκινήσει να ναυπηγείται στη Νάντη κατά την κατοχή της από τους Γερμανούς, οι οποίοι το βύθισαν ημιτελές όταν υποχώρησαν το 1944. Οι Γάλλοι το ολοκλήρωσαν το 1949 ως MAGUELONE για να μεταφέρει κρασί στις δεξαμενές του. Το αγόρασε ο Διαμαντής (Ελληνική Δεξαμενόπλοια) το 1961 και διαλύθηκε το 1975. Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του πλοίου υπάρχουν εδώ. Φαντάζομαι οτι βρισκόταν στα Κεραμεία για να εφοδιάσει το εργοστάσιο με πετρέλαιο.

kriti at kerameia.jpg kriti.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του λιμανιού της Χίου το 1934 με κόσμο να περιμένει την αποβίβαση του Βενιζέλου από το επιβατηγό ΛΕΣΒΟΣ. Στο βάθος βλέπουμε μερικά φορτηγά, ίσως παροπλισμένα λόγω της τότε οικονομικής κρίσης. 

lesvos at chios 1934 el veniz arriv.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> To πρυμνοδετημένο επιβατικάκι ήταν το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ που έκανε Χίο-Αιγνούσσα (Οινούσσες). Εγώ το πρόλαβα μεταξύ 1965-68 κ αντικαταστάθηκε από το ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ της Τ.Ε.Ο.
> Αναζητούνται στοιχεία κ η τύχη του. Δείχνει μετασκευή από καϊκι.





> Ένα σημερινό εύρημα από τους πάγκους στο Θησείο, μια κοντινή λήψη του ΟΙΝΟΥΣΣΑΙ και αν βλέπω καλά είχε και το λατινικό 2 να ακολουθεί το όνομα του. Πιθανώς σε συνέχεια του προπολεμικού που είχα αναφέρει. Ο αριθμός νηολογίου 188 ίσως βοηθήσει στην εύρεση παραπάνω στοιχείων. 
> Η φωτογραφία έχει σφραγίδα 1960. Για το πού είναι τραβηγμένη, ίσως ο φίλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ έχει άποψη.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189573


Βρέθηκαν και στοιχεία για το καραβάκι που τελικά ονομαζόταν ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ μιας και οι "Ναυτίλοι" που έκαναν τα τοπικά δρομολόγια των Οινουσσών ήταν τρεις.
Το 48 κόρων σκάφος είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1955 στο καρνάγιο Ωρολογά στον Μαραθόκαμπο και είχε διαστάσεις 17,5 Χ 5,06 μέτρα. Αργότερα καταγράφηκε ως 20,4 Χ 5,45 και δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι στο σκάφος ή απλά το μέτρησαν διαφορετικά...

Το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ΙΙΙ πουλήθηκε το 1968 στην οικογένεια του Σταμάτη Μινιότη αλλά το 1973 πουλήθηκε στη Ρόδο, μετανηολογήθηκε εκεί (με αριθμό 144 Α' κλάσης) και μετονομάστηκε ΤΡΙΤΩΝ ΙΙ. 

και παρακάτω μια φωτογραφία του που βρίσκεται στο Ναυτικό Μουσείο Οινουσσών. Δυστυχώς το τζάμι και ο φωτισμός δεν επέτρεψαν κάτι καλύτερο...

ναυτ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oπότε λύθηκε το μυστήριο γιά το "Ναυτίλος" των παιδικών μου χρόνων!

----------

